# Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler



## raubangler (6. März 2018)

Hat irgend jemand nähere Informationen, warum der DAAD hier als Geldgeber erscheint?

https://www.thuenen.de/de/of/projekte/deutsches-meeresangelprogramm/deutsches-meeresangelprogramm/


----------



## Wegberger (6. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*

Hallo,

ich denke eine Frage die die Redaktion aufnehmen kann bzw der DAFV als kompetent, perfekt vernetzter Anglervertreter morgen früh gegen 09:00 Uhr beantwortet hat !

Oder Herr Lindner ?


----------



## rippi (6. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*

Es ist so üblich, dass bei wissenschaftlichen Studien, die Geldgeber mit angegeben werden und in Publikationen in entsprechenden Journalen eine Danksagung erfolgt. So kann der jeweilige Geldgeber, damit werben und sagen: "Seht was wir alles unterstützt haben". Daher wird der DAAD wohl dort genannt.


----------



## daci7 (6. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*

... ich würd mich eher fragen was der "Bundesverband der deutschen Fischindustrie und des Fischgroßhandels e.V." da gibt :g

PS: wahrscheinlich bezahlt der DAAD ein paar Stipendien für irgendwelche Labormäuse bei denen


----------



## angler1996 (6. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*



daci7 schrieb:


> ... ich würd mich eher fragen was der "Bundesverband der deutschen Fischindustrie und des Fischgroßhandels e.V." da gibt :g
> 
> PS: wahrscheinlich bezahlt der DAAD ein paar Stipendien für irgendwelche Labormäuse bei denen



 Übrigens läuft das Projekt seit 2001


----------



## Trollhorn (6. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*

Wie daci schon sagt wird der DAAD vermutlich Stipendien von Studenten aus dem Ausland bezahlen welche sich dann vermutlich im Rahmen Ihrer Doktorarbeit/Praktikum an dem Projekt beteiligen. Findet man eigentlich bei den meisten wissenschaftlichen Instituten in den Naturwissenschaften.


----------



## raubangler (7. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*

Die Frage ist, ob die wissen, was sie da eigentlich finanzieren.

Da wäre jetzt eine nette Anfrage mit erbetener Stellungnahme bis zum x.x.xxxx fällig....


----------



## Wegberger (7. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*

Hallo ,

wenn ich das Richtig bei Wiki gelesen haben ....könnte Hendricks un Co. das finanzieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*

Das Thünen-Institut ist ein Bundesforschungsinstitut, der Bund zahlt es ohnehin, die brauchen nicht durch die Hintertür schleichen, die haben die Schlüssel dazu.


----------



## geomas (7. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*

Ich finde den Begriff „Jagd” im Titel unpassend.


----------



## Wegberger (7. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*

Hallo,



> Ich finde den Begriff „Jagd” im Titel unpassend.QUOTE]
> 
> Wieso ?


----------



## geomas (7. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raubangler (7. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*



geomas schrieb:


> ....
> Ganz einfach: absolut NICHTS der im Eingangspost verlinkten Projektbeschreibung hat etwas mit „Jagd auf Angler” zu tun.
> ....



Die haben sich mit der Jagd auf Angler ihren eigenen Arbeitsbereich geschaffen und sind sogar stolz darauf, hier nun führend in Europa zu sein.

Wie ich vor 11 Jahren vorausgesagt hatte:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1789222&postcount=11

Die Zahlen von damals (Trollingfänge x Anzahl Badeboote) kleben noch immer an den Bootsanglern.


----------



## Grünknochen (7. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*

Aber so was von. Ein einziger Skandal:
https://www.thuenen.de/de/thema/fischerei/wo-ist-der-haken-meeresangelfischerei/

Besonders grotesk: Im letzten Jahr haben die ne Stelle eingerichtet, in der es explizit auch um die Untersuchung der wirtschaftlichen Bedeutung (auch) des Meeresangelns geht. 
Wobei der Bewerber ua ne besondere Erfahrung in der Generierung von Drittmitteln vorweisen soll.

Bedarf es noch eines Beweises für die Voreingenommenheit??
Drittmittel sind grundsätzlich Bestechungsgelder! Hab's am eigenen Leibe erfahren, als ich an der Erstellung eines hier an anderer Stelle vorgestellten Buches mitgewirkt habe, sponsored ua vom BfN und dem geliebten Bundesumweltministerium. Selbst auf dem Gebiet der §§ wurde vorgegeben, zu welchem Ergebnis man gefälligst zu kommen habe. Echt schlimm, diese ''Wissenschaft'', die im Grunde nix anderes als Erfüllungsgehilfe der Auftragsgeber ist.. 
Wie sagt doch Christian Schmidt: Den Verboten in den bekannten Meeresschutzgebieten fehle die wissenschaftliche Begründung (sagt Thünen übrigens auch)... ''Wissenschaft'' oder Wissenschaft, das ist hier die Frage. Der Christian meint natürlich Wissenschaft, und nicht ''Wissenschaft''.

P.S.: Die Abgrenzung ist übrigens ganz einfach: Bestätigt man die Auffassung einer bestimmten Zielgruppe, ist man Wissenschaftler. Widerlegt man diese, ist man ''Wissenschaftler''. Im Zweifel ist man also Wissenschaftler und ''Wissenschaftler'' zugleich, da man sich fast unvermeidbar mit ner Sache beschäftigt ist, an der diverse Zielgruppen mit kontroversen Zielvorstellungen beteiligt sind.


----------



## daci7 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Aber so was von. Ein einziger Skandal:
> https://www.thuenen.de/de/thema/fischerei/wo-ist-der-haken-meeresangelfischerei/
> 
> Besonders grotesk: Im letzten Jahr haben die ne Stelle eingerichtet, in der es explizit auch um die Untersuchung der wirtschaftlichen Bedeutung (auch) des Meeresangelns geht.
> ...



Entschldige, aber das ist einfach nur Blödsinn.
Das generieren von Drittmitteln ist in allen Forschungsbereichen Gang und Gäbe und ohne ebendiese ist Forschung per se (in Deutschland) einfach nicht möglich.
Wie man mit Drittmitteln umgeht und inwieweit man sich da "kaufen lässt", dafür ist jeder Wissenscahftler selbst verantwortlich.
Das Stellen ausgeschrieben werden mit Sätzen wie "Erfahrung im generieren von Drittmitteln" ist vollkommen normal, da diese eben unumgänglich sind und die Bewerbungen/Ausschreibungen für diese teilweise groteske Ausmaße haben.
PS: Der mit Abstand (!!!) größte Teil sogenannter Drittmittel kommt aus öffentlicher Forschungsförderung und hat nichts mit privaten Firmen zu tun.


----------



## kati48268 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich finde den Begriff „Jagd” im Titel unpassend.


Bin kein Küstenangler, aber so wie ich höre, sehen diese und auch die kleineren Berufsfischer Thünen mittlerweile als Gegner an.
Wie mir erzählt wurde, werden die Mitarbeiter, die sonst Kutter begleiteten u.ä. mit ziemlich groben Worten zum Teufel geschickt.
Vielleicht kann jemand, der 'näher dran ist', mehr dazu berichten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Bin kein Küstenangler, aber so wie ich höre, sehen diese und auch die kleineren Berufsfischer Thünen mittlerweile als Gegner an.
> Wie mir erzählt wurde, werden die Mitarbeiter, die sonst Kutter begleiteten u.ä. mit ziemlich groben Worten zum Teufel geschickt.
> Vielleicht kann jemand, der 'näher dran ist', mehr dazu berichten.



Nennen wir es mal nicht Gegner, aber "unbeliebt" ist schon passend...

Ja, es ist in den letzten Monaten sicherlich nicht einfacher geworden für die "Beprober" von Thünen einen Platz auf einem Hochseeangelschiff zu bekommen . Das liegt nicht zwingend nur an den Kapitänen, sondern an der allgemeinen Stimmung gegenüber dem TI. Die Kapitäne können halt die Sicherheit dieser Mitarbeiter nicht garantieren... |rolleyes

Wobei die Jungs vor Ort ja nur ihren Job machen und Daten erfassen. Was dann anschließend mit den Daten passiert, liegt nicht mehr in deren Händen.

Zu den Ergebnissen der Wissenschaft habe ich ja bereits vor einem Jahr in einer PM geschrieben _"[FONT=&quot]Angeln stellt schon immer eine besonders naturverträgliche Nutzungsform der Natur dar. Neue Studien scheinen hierbei den Zielen der Auftraggeber zu folgen. Es kommt zu erstaunlichen Neubewertungen des Angelns – Angler werden zunehmend öffentlich unter Beschuss genommen![/FONT]"_.

Daran hat sich bis heute ja nichts geändert, eher im Gegenteil!

Übrigens sehe ich die Beteiligung von internationalen Wissenschaftlern eher positiv- keine Wissenschaft und kein Land sind so anglerfeindlich wie Deutschland! Somit kann uns das nur helfen.


----------



## Grünknochen (7. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*



daci7 schrieb:


> Entschldige, aber das ist einfach nur Blödsinn.
> Das generieren von Drittmitteln ist in allen Forschungsbereichen Gang und Gäbe und ohne ebendiese ist Forschung per se (in Deutschland) einfach nicht möglich.
> Wie man mit Drittmitteln umgeht und inwieweit man sich da "kaufen lässt", dafür ist jeder Wissenscahftler selbst verantwortlich.
> Das Stellen ausgeschrieben werden mit Sätzen wie "Erfahrung im generieren von Drittmitteln" ist vollkommen normal, da diese eben unumgänglich sind und die Bewerbungen/Ausschreibungen für diese teilweise groteske Ausmaße haben.
> PS: Der mit Abstand (!!!) größte Teil sogenannter Drittmittel kommt aus öffentlicher Forschungsförderung und hat nichts mit privaten Firmen zu tun.



War mir bisher völlig unbekannt. Als jemand, der seine Knete an einer Hochschule verdient. 
M.a.W.: Gelegentlich kommt es vor, dass ein Text komplett missverstanden wird...


----------



## Flatfish86 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> M.a.W.: Gelegentlich kommt es vor, dass ein Text komplett missverstanden wird...



So viel Ironie und schwarzer Humor, wie in deinem vorigen Text (es sei denn ich missverstehe dich), überfordert aber auch viele Menschen...

PS: Besonders dein "PS" gefällt mir!


----------



## Minimax (7. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*



geomas schrieb:


> absolut NICHTS der im Eingangspost verlinkten Projektbeschreibung hat etwas mit „Jagd auf Angler” zu tun.





Grünknochen schrieb:


> Ein einziger Skandal
> [...]
> Besonders grotesk
> [...]
> ...


 



Grünknochen schrieb:


> M.a.W.: Gelegentlich kommt es vor, dass ein Text komplett missverstanden wird...



 ..besonders dann, wenn sich Satire eng an der sprachlichen Realität orientiert. Was aber viel über die entsprechende Sprache aussagt,
 herzliche Grüße ohne Gänsefüßchen, #6
 Minimax


----------



## daci7 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> War mir bisher völlig unbekannt. Als jemand, der seine Knete an einer Hochschule verdient.
> M.a.W.: Gelegentlich kommt es vor, dass ein Text komplett missverstanden wird...



Oh man ... das war wohl noch zu früh für mich ... Mea culpa!
Mit anderen Worten: Ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil.
#h

PS: Wo hier immer auf die "Wissenschaft" eingedroschen wird setzt irgendwann halt der Beißreflex ein ...


----------



## raubangler (7. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> ...
> Widerlegt man diese, ist man ''Wissenschaftler''
> ...



Nein, man muss nur sauber arbeiten, dann kann man sich auch hinter den Zahlen verstecken.

Das war aber damals nicht der Fall und auf dieser 'wissenschaftlichen' Arbeit baut hier immer noch alles auf.

Auch die Existenzberechtigung dieser Wissenschaftler.


----------



## Flatfish86 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*



raubangler schrieb:


> Die Zahlen von damals (Trollingfänge x Anzahl Badeboote) kleben noch immer an den Bootsanglern.



Hast du Dir mal die zu Grunde liegende Studie durchgelesen? Es stimmt nämlich nicht was Du sagst: 
https://academic.oup.com/icesjms/article/69/10/1769/623611

Dort ist alles beschrieben und die Ergebnisse aufgeschlüsselt nach Sektoren. Es gibt Zahlen für Kutter, Boot, Brandung, Watangeln und auch Trolling, die alle eigenständige Datengrundlagen haben. 

Im übrigen werden solche Studien bevor sie veröffentlicht werden von 2-3 externen (internationalen) Experten anonynm (die Autoren wissen nicht wer es macht) begutachtet, um einen gewissen Qualitätsstandard zu gewährleisten. Für dieses Journal findet man die Kriterien hier: 
http://www.ices.dk/publications/documents/IJMS Reviewer Guidelines.pdf

Das gilt übrigens für fast alle wissenschaftliche Studien, wenn sie in solchen Journalen veröffentlicht wurden!


----------



## raubangler (7. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*

Wie sind die denn auf die Fanggrößen für die Bootsangler gekommen?
War da nicht was mit unseren Halbprofi-Freunden vom Bootsanglerclub?

Und wie sind die auf die Anzahl der Bootsangelstunden gekommen?
War da nicht was mit einem Fragebogen, wo auch ein Bayer ein Kreuz gemacht hätte, weil er stolzer Besitzer vom Fishhunter ist und damit bis zur 2. Sandbank kommt?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*



raubangler schrieb:


> Wie sind die denn auf die Fanggrößen für die Bootsangler gekommen?
> War da nicht was mit unseren Halbprofi-Freunden vom Bootsanglerclub?
> 
> Und wie sind die auf die Anzahl der Bootsangelstunden gekommen?
> War da nicht was mit einem Fragebogen, wo auch ein Bayer ein Kreuz gemacht hätte, weil er stolzer Besitzer vom Fishhunter ist und damit bis zur 2. Sandbank kommt?



Einfach mal lesen, die Antworten stehen da doch.

https://www.thuenen.de/de/thema/fischerei/wo-ist-der-haken-meeresangelfischerei/


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*



raubangler schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob die wissen, was sie da eigentlich finanzieren.
> 
> Da wäre jetzt eine nette Anfrage mit erbetener Stellungnahme bis zum x.x.xxxx fällig....



Ja klar ich lach mich schlapp, und wenn die nicht antworten kommt der raubangler mit der Rute#q

Mit welchem triftigen Grund sollte darauf jemand anders reagieren, als bockig nichts zu tun.

Wer eine Frist setzt, ohne jede Handhabe zu haben, macht sich meiner Meinung nach nur lächerlich.


----------



## raubangler (7. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Einfach mal lesen, die Antworten stehen da doch.
> 
> https://www.thuenen.de/de/thema/fischerei/wo-ist-der-haken-meeresangelfischerei/



Eigentlich ging es um die Studie von 2007.
Das ist die Grundlage für deren Existenzberechtigung ("Die Angler fangen soviel wie die Berufsfischer").

Aber auch der Text im Link:

_Während des Interviews wurde außerdem nach der Anzahl Angeltage für die verschiedenen Gewässer (Nordsee, Ostsee, Bodden) und Plattformen (Boot, Kutter, Ufer) in den letzten 12 Monaten gefragt._ 

Was für eine Plattform ist denn ein Schlauchboot?
Und wie viele Touris haben so ein Ding und zufälligerweise noch eine Angel?

Und die Ermittlung der Bootsfangmengen findet dann im Hafen mit echten Booten statt....alles klar.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*



raubangler schrieb:


> Eigentlich ging es um die Studie von 2007.
> Das ist die Grundlage für deren Existenzberechtigung ("Die Angler fangen soviel wie die Berufsfischer").
> 
> Aber auch der Text im Link:
> ...



Hmmm, wozu wohl die Klammeraufzählung hinter "Plattformen" da ist....???|kopfkrat

 Mit "Plattformen" sind die unterschiedlichen Angelorte gemeint, Bootsangeln, Kutterangeln und Angeln vom Ufer, also Häfen und Strand...

 Eigentlich ganz einfach zu verstehen...


----------



## raubangler (7. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Hmmm, wozu wohl die Klammeraufzählung hinter "Plattformen" da ist....???|kopfkrat
> 
> Mit "Plattformen" sind die unterschiedlichen Angelorte gemeint, Bootsangeln, Kutterangeln und Angeln vom Ufer, also Häfen und Strand...
> 
> Eigentlich ganz einfach zu verstehen...



Genau.
Und der Bayer mit dem Fishhunter geht als Bootsangler in die Statistik ein.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*



raubangler schrieb:


> Genau.
> Und der Bayer mit dem Fishhunter geht als Bootsangler in die Statistik ein.




 Wenn er mit dem Boot los war, selbstverständlich, oder sollte man ihn unter den Strandanglern verbuchen, oder den Kutteranglern?

 Irgendwie verstehe ich deine Fragen insgesamt nicht.... #c


----------



## raubangler (7. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Wenn er mit dem Boot los war, selbstverständlich, oder sollte man ihn unter den Strandanglern verbuchen, oder den Kutteranglern?
> 
> Irgendwie verstehe ich deine Fragen insgesamt nicht.... #c



Für Nichtversteher......

Fangmenge pro Boot ermittelt im Hafen.
Echte Boote, viele Fische, alles Helden.

Multipliziert mit den bayrischen Badebooten gleich Superzahl.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*



raubangler schrieb:


> Hat irgend jemand nähere Informationen, warum der DAAD hier als Geldgeber erscheint?
> 
> https://www.thuenen.de/de/of/projekte/deutsches-meeresangelprogramm/deutsches-meeresangelprogramm/



Eine Erklärung könnte in der Tatsache liegen, dass das Eine ein Forschungsinstitut ist und das Andere eine Förderorganisation, die sich dem akademischen Ausstausch auf nationaler und internationaler Ebene verschrieben hat.

Die Zusammenhänge dürften eigentlich auf der Hand liegen!



raubangler schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob die wissen, was sie da eigentlich finanzieren
> 
> |kopfkrat
> 
> Da wäre jetzt eine nette Anfrage mit erbetener Stellungnahme bis zum x.x.xxxx fällig....



Bitte nicht! 
Es darf sich selbstverständlich jeder wie er mag zur Feile machen, aber wenn derlei Anfragen im Namen von Anglern, des AB oder was weiß ich gestellt werden, dann dürften sich die Leute dort fragen, sofern sie es überhaupt lesen, ob Angler allgemein vielleicht nicht ganz zurechnungsfähig sind!


----------



## raubangler (7. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> ...
> Bitte nicht!
> ...



Das bezog sich eigentlich mehr auf die Terminforderungen von Thomas an den DAFV etc. UND WAR EIN WITZ.


----------



## Flatfish86 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Eine Erklärung könnte in der Tatsache liegen, dass das Eine ein Forschungsinstitut ist und das Andere eine Förderorganisation, die sich dem akademischen Ausstausch auf nationaler und internationaler Ebene verschrieben hat.
> 
> Die Zusammenhänge dürften eigentlich auf der Hand liegen!
> 
> ...



Davon ab sind die Stipendien vom DAAD immer personenbezogen (Studenten oder Wissenschaftler) und nicht auf Institutionen (es kann sich quasi jeder darauf bewerben und es wird nach Qualifikation und Sinnhaftigkeit der Unternehmung beurteilt). Ich denke, der hier häufig thematisierte Datenschutz spricht erheblich dagegen, dass sie überhaupt eine Antwort geben dürften!
Oder glaubst du, dass sie antworten: Klar, wir haben Herrn/Frau XY für den Aufenthalt in XY, zum Zwecke von XY, XY Euro Geld gegeben? |uhoh:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*



raubangler schrieb:


> WAR EIN WITZ.




Sehr gut!


----------



## daci7 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*

Mal davon ab, dass betroffene Studie tatsächlich fragwürdig in ihrer Aussagekraft ist - die Handlungen (Baglimit etc) haben immernoch andere zu verantworten.

Den Leuten jetzt extra keine (oder noch schlimmer falsche) Daten zukommen zu lassen wird weder helfen die Ergebnisse weiterer Studien zu verbessern, noch die (politische) Entscheidung zu revidieren.

Das ist eher eine "Och Menno, dann spielen wir halt nich mehr mit"-beleidigte Leberwurst-Reaktion.
#h


----------



## raubangler (7. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*



daci7 schrieb:


> Mal davon ab, dass betroffene Studie tatsächlich fragwürdig in ihrer Aussagekraft ist - die Handlungen (Baglimit etc) haben immernoch andere zu verantworten.
> ...



Aber diese Studie war die Grundlage für das Baglimit und wurde auch von der EU bezahlt.
"Die Angler fangen soviel wie die Berufsfischer" wurde in alle Sprachen übersetzt und findet sich als Referenz in jedem EU-Dokument.


----------



## Flatfish86 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*



daci7 schrieb:


> Den Leuten jetzt extra keine (oder noch schlimmer falsche) Daten zukommen zu lassen wird weder helfen die Ergebnisse weiterer Studien zu verbessern, noch die (politische) Entscheidung zu revidieren.
> 
> Das ist eher eine "Och Menno, dann spielen wir halt nich mehr mit"-beleidigte Leberwurst-Reaktion.
> #h



Ja, viele denken, wenn die nix wissen, kommt es mir zu gute! #d Das ist aber falsch! Stichwort informationsarme Bestandsberechnung: Wenn die Daten ungenau sind oder ungenauer werden z.B. Entnahmemengen, werden automatisch größere Unsicherheiten mit in die Bestandsschätzungen eingebaut (um den Bestand auf keinen Fall zu überfischen), was am Ende zu restriktiveren Fangempfehlungen führt! Für Überfischung will nämlich keiner verantwortlich sein, dass ist noch schlechtere PR als gesenkte Fangquoten!

Hier am Beispiel des Dorsches der östlichen Ostsee nachzulesen! 
https://fischbestaende.thuenen.de/Fischarten/?c=stock&a=detail&stock_id=731


----------



## daci7 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*



raubangler schrieb:


> Aber diese Studie war die Grundlage für das Baglimit und wurde auch von der EU bezahlt.
> "Die Angler fangen soviel wie die Berufsfischer" wurde in alle Sprachen übersetzt und findet sich als Referenz in jedem EU-Dokument.



Das steht aber meines Erachtens nicht in der Studie.
In der Studie steht, dass in *Teilen der deutschen Ostsee* deutsche Angler mit den Methoden XY ebensoviel oder gar mehr Dorsch fangen wie *deutsche Kleinfischer* in dem gleichen Gebiet.

Was jetzt ahnungslose Vollpfosten zusammen mit Lobbyisten in Brüssel daraus machen kann man nachher nicht mehr beeinflussen.

Dafür bedarf es Studien die zeigen, dass:
- der Umfragebogen ein Witz war und generell die Befragung per Mail mindestens fragwürdig wenn nicht fahrlässig ist
- man wesentlich mehr Untersuchungsgebiet braucht - Gebiete die anglerisch interessant sind, aber wenige Berufsfischer beherbergen führen eben zu solchen Ergebnissen.
- der Großteil der Ostseedorsche eben von Trawlern anderer Nationen aus der Ostsee befördert werden
- Allein die angelandete Menge an Fisch nicht aussagekräftig ist, da der (meist tote) Beifang somit völlig außer Acht gelassen wird
#h


----------



## raubangler (7. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*



daci7 schrieb:


> ...
> - der Umfragebogen ein Witz war und generell die Befragung per Mail mindestens fragwürdig wenn nicht fahrlässig ist
> ...



Und jetzt erklär' uns doch bitte, warum man "Wissenschaftler" nicht in Anführungszeichen setzen sollte.

So blöd können die eigentlich nicht sein.
Da sehe ich somit Vorsatz und damit verlassen sie die wissenschaftliche Ebene.


----------



## Bratfischangler (7. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*

Telefonische Befragungen, schönes Messmittel. Sehr gut zu dokumentieren und äußerst prüfbar. Ich wollte es ja lesen. Nur wenn es schon so anfängt..... mag ich nicht mehr.


----------



## geomas (7. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*



raubangler schrieb:


> Und jetzt erklär' uns doch bitte, warum man "Wissenschaftler" nicht in Anführungszeichen setzen sollte.
> 
> So blöd können die eigentlich nicht sein.
> Da sehe ich somit Vorsatz und damit verlassen sie die wissenschaftliche Ebene.



Du bist also der Meinung, daß das Institut für Ostseefischerei mit Vorsatz falsche Zahlen fabriziert*? Starker Tobak. 
Oder habe ich Dich falsch verstanden?


*) um den Anglern zu schaden als Zielsetzung


----------



## raubangler (8. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*

Seit 2007 gibt es hier gefühlte 1000 Beiträge mit der Aussage, dass das damalige Institut die Zahlen absichtlich zu hoch ausgewiesen hat.

Aber sobald der Begriff 'Vorsatz' (was an der Aussage nichts ändert) genutzt wird, kommen die Beissreflexe hoch. 

Ich bin damals recht neutral an die Studie herangegangen.
Wobei mich allerdings schon die Publikation ein wenig stutzig gemacht hatte.
Die hatten damals die politischen Forderungen ('Interessenausgleich zwischen Anglern und Berufsfischern') gleich mitgeliefert. 

Die Intention und das Ziel der Studie waren somit bereits gesetzt gewesen.

Eigentlich hätte ich hier von einem Bundesverband der Angler erwartet, dass die hier ansetzen und die Studie samt Umfeld zerpflücken würden.
Kam aber leider nichts...wobei es nie zu spät ist.

Aber gehen wir mal nicht von Absicht/Vorsatz aus.
Das würde ja bedeuten, dass die Verfasser nicht den Unterschied zwischen Halb-Profibooten und Badebooten erkennen konnten und ihre Rolle als Wissenschaftler nicht verstanden hatten, nur objektive Zahlen zu liefern und die Schlussfolgerungen der Politik zu überlassen.

Beiden Varianten sind unschön.
Wobei ich im Interesse der Verfasser eben davon ausgehe, dass sie nicht unfähig waren und einfach nur liefern mussten.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*



raubangler schrieb:


> Und jetzt erklär' uns doch bitte, warum man "Wissenschaftler" nicht in Anführungszeichen setzen sollte.
> 
> So blöd können die eigentlich nicht sein.
> Da sehe ich somit Vorsatz und damit verlassen sie die wissenschaftliche Ebene.



Hallo,

Wissenschaftler sind auch nur Menschen und irren sich genausooft wie "Nichtwissenschaftler", nur halt auf höherem Niveau.
Dazu kommen noch die sogenannten Fachi....en; auf ihrem Gebiet Spitze aber sonst total weltfremd.#c

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## daci7 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Deutscher Akademischer Austausch Dienst finanziert die Jagd auf deutsche Angler*

Naja ... das Mittel des Fragebogens und der telefonischen Befragung ist in dieser Forschung absolut anerkannt und *kann* auch zu guten Ergebnissen führen.
Das Problem ist hier, dass es sehr schwer ist verlässliche Zahlen in einem solchen Umfang von Privatpersonen zu bekommen.

Das dies so ist, sollte allerdings jeder wissen der diese Studie gebraucht um in welche Richtung auch immer Stimmung zu machen.

Ist wie an anderen Stellen auch: Wenn mir jemand ein Gutachten wofür auch immer ausstellt, dann eben mit der Gewissheit die seine Methodik es ihm erlaubt. Ich kann nun dieses Gutachten auch nur im Wissen um die Erhebungsmethodik benutzen. Wenn der Arzt beispielsweise kein Röntgengerät hat, kann er nur ertasten ob der Knochen gebrochen ist. Und das Ergebnis diese "Studie" krieg ich dann. Das heißt aber nicht, dass der Arm nicht gebrochen ist.

Daher der Satz in ihren Conclusions:


> The high spatial and temporal variation of CPUE data, as well as the  variability between the different angling methods, requires conducting  yearly on-site surveys. The estimation procedure must reflect the  complexity of the survey design.



Und nicht zu vergessen der letzte Satz der Leute:


> As such, one could envision that *recreational fishing could act as a  qualitative indicator of good environmental status, MSY (maximum sustainable yield), and maximum  angling satisfaction in the present development *of the European Marine  Strategy Framework Directive.


Der ja wohl nicht gegen, sondern für uns Angler sprechen sollte.
Leider wird eben viel Schindluder mit den Ergebnissen betrieben - dafür kann man aber nicht unbedingt den Autoren an die Karre pissen.


----------

